# Testing Driving Frontier & Tacoma V6 4X2 Crew/DoubleCab



## cdevor (Jun 12, 2005)

This is a bit long, but needed to give my views and get some feedback before purchase.

The family is in the market for a crew/double cab truck. I wanted to give my impressions after test driving both this weekend and see what feedback I receive regarding my impressions.

Quality - The quality of both seemed to be about equal. I could not give a clear edge to either one. Both had nice interiors and the outside of both looked good. 

Adjustability - Reaching the pedals and adjusting mirrors seemed to be easy enough in both. We liked the shifting action of the Froniter A/T better than the Tacoma. The Tacoma had you moving the shifter more like a manual transmission. *Edge Frontier*.

Roominess - Both Crew and Doublecab had plenty of room for the 5 of us. The kids sit comfortably in the rear as did I when test driving. 

Engine Response - Seemed to be good in both. We considered them equal. 4.0L V6 in both. 

Transmission - Both have 5spd Overdrive. They seemed to be about equal. However, due to the different action of the shifter we liked the Frontier in this one. *Edge Frontier*.

Noise - Cabin noise seemed to be minimal and both compared favorably. We couldn't choose one over the other in this area so we considered them equal.

Handling - The Frontier is a bit harder to manuever in a crowded parking lot. The turning radius is a bit larger than the Tacoma. *Edge Tacoma*.

Braking - We gave both hard tests in the braking area. We slammed the brakes a few times when coming to a hard stop to test the ABS. Both seemed to do well. The only reason that Frontier edges out Tacoma in this area is that Frontier has 4 wheel disc brakes with ABS, and Tacoma has front disc/rear drum ABS. *Edge Frontier*.

Ride Quality - The Frontier was a little springy on the in town drive. It seemed to give more bounce than the Tacoma in the under 40 mph range. When on the freeway, both rode about the same. Not sure why this was. *Edge Tacoma*.

Rear Window - We liked the Frontier in that it had the rear window defrost. We wished that either offered a full power rear sliding window like the bigger models. We don't care for the small sliding window and Tacoma only offers the rear defrost as an aftermarket accesssory. *Edge Frontier*.

Locking Tailgate - The Frontier has a locking tailgate and the Tacoma's at our local Toyota Truck Center did not have this feature. Important to us for securing cargo. *Edge Frontier*.

MPG - Both seemed to be rated about the same with Frontier being 17/21 and Toyota being 18/22. Not a huge difference in our minds. 

Color - The SE Frontier seemed to limited in the colors that we liked. We liked the red, but the blue is not offered in the SE. We can live with red, but don't understand the limitation. Tacoma offered many. *Edge Tacoma.*

Cruise Control - Frontier is offered on the steering wheel, the Tacoma is mounted to the steering column and is a bit awkward. It was pointed out that the Toyota is more like an aftermarket install even though it was factory installed. *Edge Frontier.*

Bed Length - The Frontier is offered only as a SB and the Tacoma comes in both SB and LB. I am not sure this really will matter to us in the end, but *edge to Tacoma*.

Engine Components - The Frontier and Nissan's in general are built with a timing chain as opposed to a timing belt. The Tacoma is built with a timing belt. I've had enough belts either replaced or break that I know this is not fun or cheap. A chain would theoretcially last longer, possibly as long as I owned the vehicle. *Edge Frontier*.

As my wife and I went through our test drive checklist and what we are looking for, it seemed the Frontier edged the Tacoma and we were surprised. 
I am sure there are other factors to consider and I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

cdevor said:


> This is a bit long, but needed to give my views and get some feedback before purchase.
> 
> The family is in the market for a crew/double cab truck. I wanted to give my impressions after test driving both this weekend and see what feedback I receive regarding my impressions.
> 
> ...


Intersting write up.

Did you happen to see Car & Driver television on Spike TV this weekend? They compared 5 mid-sized CC 4x4s. The chose (from first to last): Honda, Nissan, Toyota, Dodge, and Chevy (I think I got that right). Here's the article.


----------



## thezombi122 (May 6, 2005)

*lol Honda*

Friend of mine is a QC manager at the honda plant in alliston where they build those ridgelines, Basically a Pilot with a pseudo truck body on it, still sports the FWD based drivetrain with the transverse mounted engine/tranny and the AWD rear drive bolted on... Junk.

that and they cost way too much.


----------



## Frontman (May 7, 2005)

I considered the Taco crew cab with the long bed, but I really liked the looks and ride of the Frontier better. It's a shame that Nissan doesn't make the CC with a long bed because I bet they would sell a lot more Frontiers. To me, the only neat feature of the Ridgeline is the "trunk" in the bed. But IMO it is downright ugly. I kind of rate it in the same category with the Aztek.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

The latest Consumer Reports has a comparison of the same five vehicles, and came up with the same ratings!

What was the price difference between the Frontier and Tacoma, I'm assuming they were equiped pretty much the same? When I was shopping and comparing, a similarly equiped Tacoma was about $2000.00 more than the Frontier!

Have you considered the NISMO Package over the SE? A lot of the "must have" options (like the power package and Limited Slip, electronically locking rear axle) come standard on the NISMO, and it's available in the Blue color you like. When I priced mine, the difference in price was only about $200.00 after I added everything to the SE. :thumbup:


----------



## nsfrontyman (Jun 10, 2005)

I compared them too and got the Frontier. The Taco is only available with the long box with the auto trans, and would require the SR5 package to be equipped as the SE Frontier is and would cost almost 5k more. As far as the El Camino -er Ridgeline- goes it would add nearly $8k to equip as well as the SE Frontier. It was a no brainer!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

The Ridgeline would make a nice vehicle for someone rich who wants a cushy riding SUZ wanna-be with an open bed for hauling the occasional Petunias! If your looking for a solid built mid-sized TRUCK with plenty of usable options, at a reasonable price, the Frontier is the ONLy truck to meet all those requirements!

I looked at the Ridgeline, and the cheapest one on the lot was $32K! They have some nice features, but there were many more draw-backs. 

For me it was a pretty easy decision, I wanted a King Cab/Extended Cab/Super Cab pick-up! I don't need a truck with four full sized doors and room for five, so that eliminated the Honda and all other Double Cab/Crew Cab models from the start. I also wanted something that had some serious off-road capabilities without have to dump a bunch of money into after-market equipment right after dumping a bunch of money into a truck! Interior space, sitting position, and seating comfort were also high on my list. And ultimately the price I was paying for all these qualities played an important part of the decision. I reasearched them all, test drove a few, and the field narrowed quite fast! It ultimately came down to the Toyota and the Frontier, and as nsfrontyman pointed out, similarily equiped, the Toyota cost quite a bit more, and I didn't like the sitting position or seating comfort as much as that of the Frontier.

I truely think Nissan has a clear winner with the Frontier, and if these Magazines could get off their Honda bias long enough to give them an objective chance, I think the Frontier is the clear winner!


----------



## cdevor (Jun 12, 2005)

Thank you for all the responses. I have gathered quite a few opinions and have checked many forums for both the Frontier and PreRunner. 

I did learn that the new Tacoma V6 does finally have a timing chain (new on the '05). The 4-cyl does not. However, it seems even on the Tacoma boards, those who compared the Frontier and Tacoma found the two vehicles to be very favorable. Those who purchased Tacoma's made decisions based upon the bed length among other factors. Also, some who own Tacoma's are 2nd guessing their decisions due to the numerous manufacturing flaws of the new Tacoma. Still they are happy Tacoma owners as it is a good vehicle in general. 

I lean towards the Frontier due to the purchase price and the fact that I like the look and feel of the SE Frontier. The Frontier does not recommend a higher octane and the Tacoma does. I would like the LE, except for the roof rack. Maybe some of you can sway me towards the LE as my wife does like the Electric Blue which is not offered on the SE. 

Why should I purchase a RWD LE over the SE, besides the color option?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

cdevor said:


> Thank you for all the responses. I have gathered quite a few opinions and have checked many forums for both the Frontier and PreRunner.
> 
> I did learn that the new Tacoma V6 does finally have a timing chain (new on the '05). The 4-cyl does not. However, it seems even on the Tacoma boards, those who compared the Frontier and Tacoma found the two vehicles to be very favorable. Those who purchased Tacoma's made decisions based upon the bed length among other factors. Also, some who own Tacoma's are 2nd guessing their decisions due to the numerous manufacturing flaws of the new Tacoma. Still they are happy Tacoma owners as it is a good vehicle in general.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into the NISMO Version? It's available in two wheel drive, you can get it in Electric Blue, and it does not have the roof rack! It also comes standard with the power package, BF Goodrich tires (instead of General tires), limited slip rear axle, Blistien shocks, the trip computer, and all the skid plates. If you were looking at the Tacoma Pre-Runner, the NISMO is basically a Frontier Pre-Runner! Actually, the only things the LE has over the NISMO is dual lighted vanity mirrors, body side molding (can be added yourself for $85.00 aftermarket), tubular side steps (can be added for $195.00 aftermarket), Utiliti-Track system with sprayed in bedliner and bed rail caps (can be added for $550.00 from the factory), auto dimming rearview mirror with Homelink (can be added for $225.00 aftermarket) and the option of having leather interior (can be added aftermarket for about $1000.00) and of course the roof rack you don't really want!

Trust me, I went through the same thing! I started out looking at the SE, moved to the NISMO, compared it to the LE and finally decided on the NISMO!

Good luck!


----------



## cdevor (Jun 12, 2005)

So how does the Nismo 4x2 ride compared to SE 4x2? I would definitely need to drive it and I only found one in the Kansas City area. Most of driving will be in town and highway driving.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

cdevor said:


> So how does the Nismo 4x2 ride compared to SE 4x2? I would definitely need to drive it and I only found one in the Kansas City area. Most of driving will be in town and highway driving.


I sent you a response to your private message with a lot more details, but for the benefit of the others here on this board, here's a brief summary:

Before purchasing my 4X4 NISMO King Cab, I test drove a 4X2 King Cab SE and a 4X2 NISMO Crew Cab. This was at a dealership in Florida and they had no 4X4's (which I like when it snows here in Indy), but I did want to see the difference between the SE and NISMO. My impressions were that the SE had a smoother ride than the NISMO and I'm sure it has to do with the off-road Blistein shocks that come standard on the NISMO. The SE felt like it had more power from a dead stop, but that's probably directly attributable to the extra weight of the Crew Cab over the King Cab. 

I ultimately decided on the NISMO bacause of the standard features that came on it that could not be easily added with aftermarket parts, i.e. Limited Slip axles, electronic locking rear axle, trip computer, etc. I also personally liked the NISMO wheels over the SE and LE wheels, and the NISMO came in the color combinations I liked. What ultimately made up my mind was when I priced an SE to be equiped identical to the NISMO, and the price was within a $100 dollars or so, and I still didn't have Blistein shocks, skid plates, BF Goodrich Rugged Trail tires and six spoke wheels! I briefly considered an LE, but felt I was giving up a lot just to get body side molding (which I have already ordered), lighted vanity mirrors, and tubular step rails (which I'll be ordering next)! The truck I purchased had just about every option available on a NISMO, so it already had the UtiliTrack, sprayed bed line w/bed rail caps. It also had the Audio Upgrade Package, Traction Package, Tow Package, and side curtain airbag Package! I probably paid the same as a comprably equiped LE, but even if I got te LE, I still wouldn't have had the shocks, skid plates, tires and wheels that come on the NISMO! 

As you can tell, I really favor the NISMO, but I hope this helps just the same!


----------



## brad1369 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have to say, I found the Nismo to be a harsher ride compared to the se/le versions of the vehicle. And since I won't be taking it off-road much, I felt comfort was a prevailing factor in my dicision.

Two errors I noticed in the previous post. Nissan does recommend premium fuel in the frontier for "optimum" performance in the manual. I however have been runnin 87 octane for the past month with little or no performance or gas mileage hits.

second (and I may be wrong on this . The se/Nismo do not come with the "keyless" entry. The truck IS prewired for it and it can be purchased and installed as an option. IT is a "standard" feature with the LE.

Now, all things considered. I was able to purchase my LE CC with leather for about the same price as the se with all options (no leather) once I was thru working with the dealer. Two points here: I was pre-approved for a vehicle, so I didn't have to hassle with dealer financing. And I was willing to walk out the door if I didn't get what I want. 

And for all of you "roof" rack detractors , I've already used it three times in the 1 1/2 months I've had the truck.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Brad,

My NISMO came with the key fobs for the keyless entry, and from what I understand, the latest build of the SE with the Power Package also include the key fob. According to all the litature I read and all the research I did prior to my purchase, the NISMO always included the keyless entry, which was one of the reasons I choose the NISMO over the SE, but recent posts in this and other Forums have indicated the SE will be including the keyless entry now.

I agree the NISMO has a harsher ride than the SE (I never test drove the LE), but I didn't find it that bad, after all, it is a truck, and I did get 4X4, so I expected a stiffer ride going in. You didn't mention in your post if you have 4X4 or 4X2, and I would expect the 4X2 would have a much smoother ride over a 4X4 anyway! 

Regardless of whether you get 4X4 or 4x2, if you really want to see how much better the Frontier rides (regardless of what trim level you want), test drive a Ford Ranger! The Frontier will feel like a Cadillac in comparison!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I got a flyer in the mail today from the dealer I purchased my truck from announcing Employee Pricing for everyone! To bad I already purchased my truck and I have no intention of buying another! Seems everyone is jumping on the banc wagon GM started with the Employee Pricing to the Public! Quite honestly, I feel it's just a gimmick, I doubt I would get the truck for any less today than I did two weeks ago! :loser:


----------



## brad1369 (Jun 17, 2005)

Paul,
Cool on the fob. I was hoping I was wrong about that by now. In april, when I bought mine all the dealers I had talked to were gripping about the se's not coming with it. Glad to see it's changed.

I've got the 4x2 le with leather, sunroof, roof rack, etc. I was lucky enough to find one without the rockford system (piece of junk, in my book) cause I am looking at aftermarket anyway. I don't get to do much off roading anymore, and when I do go camping we take the pathfinder anyway.

agreed on the Ranger. Had one of those in the 90's. sway bucket.

:thumbup:


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

brad1369 said:


> Paul,
> Cool on the fob. I was hoping I was wrong about that by now. In april, when I bought mine all the dealers I had talked to were gripping about the se's not coming with it. Glad to see it's changed.
> 
> I've got the 4x2 le with leather, sunroof, roof rack, etc. I was lucky enough to find one without the rockford system (piece of junk, in my book) cause I am looking at aftermarket anyway. I don't get to do much off roading anymore, and when I do go camping we take the pathfinder anyway.
> ...


My dealer was really good about the Fobs and gave me two. Easy to program and I'm totally happy with the SE.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

*NISMO is awesome.*

We test drove the SE, LE and NISMO in both 4x2 and 4x4 versions and by far the best ride was the NISMO 4 x 2. The NISMO 4 x 4 handled well too, but the NISMO 4x2 was like buttah! If we didn't plan on towing a travel trailer on some rough backroads, we'd be going with the NISMO 4 x 2 hands down!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Tent2TT,

What size TT do you have? We just took delivery of a 24' Rockwood UltraLite with a empty weight of 3200 lbs and 4900 lbs fully loaded. Driving it home on I-70 between Richmond, IN and Indy, it felt like it was struggling to maintain the posted 65 mph speed limit. It's rated at 6300 lbs towing capacity, but the combination of weight and surface area (it's a good 4' taller and 2' wider than the truck) made it feel like we were in a tractor pull! You may want to take a test drive with your TT behind it, on the highway, before making your final decision! 

Don't get me wrong, the Frontier is an awesome truck, and it may just be me not being used to hauling that size load, but it felt like it was getting a work-out!


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

*Nissan towing strain*



05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Tent2TT,
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the Frontier is an awesome truck, and it may just be me not being used to hauling that size load, but it felt like it was getting a work-out!


Hi 05 NISMO 4 x4,

Thanks for your response---this is very helpful to know---was that on totally flat ground or going up any inclines? 

We haven't bought either yet. We are trying to decide between a 17' Escape TT with a GVWR (fully loaded) of 4,000lbs., an 19' Escape fifth wheel (which is specially designed for small trucks and short beds, so totally different than most fifths) with a GVWR of 4,500lbs., a Bigfoot 19' TT (very hard to find) with a GVWR of 4,000lbs. and a Casita 17' Spirit Deluxe TT with a GVWR of 4,300 lbs.

Maybe we need to make sure our TT wind resistance and width is low....We really don't want a huge truck (and can't afford their huge price tag), but may have to reconsider a Tundra if the Frontier won't cut it -- wonder if a 4 x 2 would have an easier time towing, since it doesn't have the extra weight of the additional components... but then we are taking the chance of getting stuck in sand or mud when we take the trailer on backroads... hmmmm... good idea to try out the truck with a trailer first, but we can't buy a trailer until we have the tow vehicle, so not sure how we'd do that.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

It was flat! I really think the wind resistance was a big contributing factor. If you got a 4X2 NISMO, you still have the electronic locking rear axle for added traction. I would compare specs of the different models and see which one if rated at the highest towing capacity. I know mine is rated at 6300 lbs, but one of them is rated at 6500 lbs, I just don't recall which. I think a tundra would be overkill for the trailers you're looking to tow.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> It was flat! I really think the wind resistance was a big contributing factor. If you got a 4X2 NISMO, you still have the electronic locking rear axle for added traction. I would compare specs of the different models and see which one if rated at the highest towing capacity. I know mine is rated at 6300 lbs, but one of them is rated at 6500 lbs, I just don't recall which. I think a tundra would be overkill for the trailers you're looking to tow.


Not sure which cab size you have, but the Crew Cab NISMO 4 x 4 has a 6,100 lb. max tow rating. The King Cab may be 6,300 lbs. The 4 x 2 NISMO is also 6,300. The 6500 towing capacity is on the King Cab non-NISMO 4 x 2.

Do you have the traction control package on your 4 x 4? We thought it might help with pulling a trailer in the rain, etc., but there is only one available in the colors we'd like (white or light silver, because we are in AZ), and it's at a CA dealership, so the AZ dealer wants full MSRP for it, which just is not acceptable to us.

We are wondering how we'd do towing on rough roads without the traction package--it seems in some ways to be mainly for extreme off-roading use, which is not what we would be doing... just dirt backroads with some ruts, sand, possibly mud sometimes and washboards.

We've also wondered how the 4 x 2 would perform on those types of backroads, because the ride in the 4 x 2 NISMO was the best...just wonderful. Just wouldn't want to get stuck out there in some situation we could have dealt with no problem in a 4WD. Any thoughts on that?

Did you check out the consumer ratings on your trailer before you bought it? We joined the Consumer RV Group--they do ratings on trailers--and we have narrowed it down to only 3 manufacturers who make lightweight trailers that will hold up well to being driven on rough roads. They rate highway safety/stability, durability and reliability.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

The Frontier is the King! :cheers:


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

AGR said:


> The Frontier is the King! :cheers:


She's a beauty-congratulations!! 

What's with the air intake and exhaust modifications? Do they add to the performance or mpg?

And the Mobil Oil--is it really true that synthetic oil is better for your engine? My auto mechanic has always suggested that I use Castrol 10W-40 for my Nissan Altima, but of course that is a sedan, so I am curious to know what is best for the Frontier.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Tent2TT said:


> She's a beauty-congratulations!!
> 
> And the Mobil Oil--is it really true that synthetic oil is better for your engine? My auto mechanic has always suggested that I use Castrol 10W-40 for my Nissan Altima, but of course that is a sedan, so I am curious to know what is best for the Frontier.


Synthetic oil has advantages over "dino" oils in severe duty (e.g. extreme temperature applications - your trailer towing probably qualifies). I use it in applications that have high oil temperatures (my 1966 Corvair air cooled engine) and where I'm looking for extended change intervals (my 1995 Windstar gets annual changes after about 6500 miles a year o0f mostly freeway driving). I use Chevron 5W-30 in my Frontier that gets about 15000 miles a year. The Frontier just passed 100000 miles with no oil required between changes (every 4000 miles or so).

My feeling is that dino oil with changes every 4000 miles (more frequently when towing) will get you over 150000 miles without any lubrication issues. Your use of synthetic is based on whether you want extended change intervals and/or some additional margin in the oil durability.

By the way, I think your mechanic's recommendation is contrary to the Altima owner's manual. The manual probably recommends 5W-30 for the Altima. Unless the engine is basically worn out I would not use 10W-40. If you are worried about summer heat thinning the oil I might go with 10W-30 but otherwise stick with 5W-30. I'm not a brand fanatic; while I generally use the Chevron, any major brand (e.g. Penzoil, Valvoline, Quaker State) having an SM designation is adequate in my opinion.

Steve


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> Steve


Thank you for the oil education--that was very helpful and has been saved to my "Frontier" file. Good to know about the correct weight for the sedans as well!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Tent2TT said:


> Not sure which cab size you have, but the Crew Cab NISMO 4 x 4 has a 6,100 lb. max tow rating. The King Cab may be 6,300 lbs. The 4 x 2 NISMO is also 6,300. The 6500 towing capacity is on the King Cab non-NISMO 4 x 2.
> 
> Do you have the traction control package on your 4 x 4? We thought it might help with pulling a trailer in the rain, etc., but there is only one available in the colors we'd like (white or light silver, because we are in AZ), and it's at a CA dealership, so the AZ dealer wants full MSRP for it, which just is not acceptable to us.
> 
> ...


The VDC (Vehicle Dynamic Control) is not just for off-road, it's basically stability control and works in conjunction with the ABS and engine management to reduce power and apply braking as needed to keep the vehicle under control in emergency situations. Now, how well it would work with a 4000 lbs trailer connected is a good question because I'm sure it's programed for the weight and dimensions of the truck alone. 

All the NISMO's (4X4 and 4X2) come standard with ABLS and the Electronic Rear Locker. If you added a winch to the front of your truck, you could probably get through pretty much anything. The 4X2 will also get you better gas mileage. I had the 4X4, and it never saw off-road. I used 4WD a couple time in the winter to navigate un-plowed intersections, but other than that I left it in 2WD and never had a problem. The ABLS (a combination of ABS and Limited Slip) does an awesome job on these trucks in keeping traction on the tire with grip. As long as you don't plan on taking your TT to the top of some sand dune, and stick to the trails, I would bet you'd do fine with the 4X2. Besides, when you get stuck with a 4X4 your twice as stuck as you are with 4X2! My first truck was a short bed Chevy 4X2, it would go places most 4X4s would hesitate to go! And if I did get stuck, me and a buddy could usually get it ou, where when the 4X4's got stuck, they had to be pulled out with a winch or another truck! One other thing about the 4X2 NISMO, the e-Locker worked in 2WD (obviously) with the 4X4 it has to be in 4LO, so it never even got used on my truck, even though there were many a situation where I wished I could have just kicked in the E-Locker instead of 4X4 or 4LO, like a boat ramp. Of course, if I were to ever get another Frontier, it would be the LE just because they get the best gas mileage!

On the topic of ratings, I'm not familiar with the site your referencing. I don't plan on taking my TT off road, but would be interested in it's rating. It's a Forest River Rockwood 2304. Do you mind looking it up for me? Thanks, and good luck on your truck hunt!


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> . I don't plan on taking my TT off road, but would be interested in it's rating. It's a Forest River Rockwood 2304. Do you mind looking it up for me? Thanks, and good luck on your truck hunt!


Thank you for all the helpful details--we much preferred the ride of the 4 x 2, so may reconsider the 4 x 4 entirely. 

You didn't mention what year your TT is, but I am assuming new or 1 year old (let me know if you need a different year rating):
Reliability = based on consumer polls & Consumer Group staff evaluations
Value = Depreciation
Hiway Control = how it performs when properly hitched.

2007 Forest River Rockwood Ultra Lite 2304 2.5 out of 5 stars
vacation rating = medium light duty use (i.e. 2 weeks at a time/max 60 days per year)
GVWR 4797 Reliability 69 out of 100 Value 70 out of 100 Hwy Control 80 out of 100
2007 Forest River Rockwood Ultra Lite 2304 with slider 2.5 out of 5 stars
vacation rating = medium light duty use (i.e. 2 weeks at a time/max 60 days per year)
GVWR 4788 Reliability 69 out of 100 Value 70 out of 100 Hwy Control 78 out of 100
2006 Forest River Rockwood Ultra Lite 2304 2.5 out of 5 stars
vacation rating = medium light duty use (i.e. 2 weeks at a time/max 60 days per year)
GVWR 4797 Reliability 69 out of 100 Value 70 out of 100 Hwy Control 80 out of 100
2006 Forest River Rockwood Ultra Lite 2304 with slider 2.5 out of 5 stars
vacation rating = medium light duty use (i.e. 2 weeks at a time/max 60 days per year)
GVWR 4788 Reliability 69 out of 100 Value 70 out of 100 Hwy Control 78 out of 100

According to the ratings guide, these should be fine for how you are planning to use it. 
Happy Trails!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Cool! Thanks! It's a 2008, we just picked it up a week ago, and are heading out on our maiden voyage today. We have the model without the slider. It's just my wife and I and we mainly got it for 1 or 2 night weekend getaways. Not planning an traveling much more than 2 to 3 hours from home, so it looked to fit our needs just fine. We looked at several before choosing the Rockwood, and in it's rice range the quality seemed much better than the rest. We not hard on things, so I'm sure it will hold up fine for us. Thanks again for posting the results!


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Cool! Thanks! It's a 2008, we just picked it up a week ago, and are heading out on our maiden voyage today. We have the model without the slider. It's just my wife and I and we mainly got it for 1 or 2 night weekend getaways. Not planning an traveling much more than 2 to 3 hours from home, so it looked to fit our needs just fine. We looked at several before choosing the Rockwood, and in it's rice range the quality seemed much better than the rest. We not hard on things, so I'm sure it will hold up fine for us. Thanks again for posting the results!


Very glad to be able to return your helpful input with some positive data--you made a great choice. Many happy trails!


----------



## pdxfj (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice truck you've got there.

When I went looking at new truck I first went to a Toyota dealer and found exactly want I wanted in a Tacoma. When they put the keys in to start the truck, all the starter did was grind.. 

That didn't speak well of Toyota's "legendary reliability".

Funny how I wound up buying a Frontier.


----------



## Tent2TT (Jun 22, 2007)

pdxfj said:


> Nice truck you've got there.
> 
> When I went looking at new truck I first went to a Toyota dealer and found exactly want I wanted in a Tacoma. When they put the keys in to start the truck, all the starter did was grind..
> 
> ...


I have to say, I am psyched with our Nissan NISMO 4 x 4, but to be fair, we test drove four NISMO 4 x 4s, two NISMO 4 x 2s and 1 SE 4 x 4 and they all felt different. I was really surprised with how much performance variation there was between identical models with identical options... so it could be that you fell on a tweaky Tacoma. Still, the Frontier is a better ride in our opinion.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm for the Nismo...it got em many other cool stuffs like one of my GMC cars, it has already with it sprayed bed rail caps...So,since my GMC bed rail cap were not yet sprayed...I'll go for it!..


----------

